# Alcohol is the best thing ever



## Faso (Mar 28, 2012)

I cant believe i never got drunk. Since the moment my friends and i arrived at the club i just couldnt stop dancing. I seriously couldnt. I danced for like what, 3-4 hours straight? It was amazing. At one point i remember joining 3 random girls and dancing with them i mean wtf?? How the hell did i do that? But the best was when i approached a girl, like it was nothing, it felt like i always knew how to do it, and i danced with her for about a minute before she said "can i kiss you?". And then i had my first kiss. Ever. That was probably one of the best things i ever felt. We kissed for like 3 minutes or some **** like that and then she had to go. After that i approached no less than 5 other girls. I still cant believe i did all that, it was just amazing, i felt like talking to everybody and i didnt give a **** what others thought, and i had my first kiss! Just amazing.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I love drinking socially also. Especially at the club and especially with friends. Congrats on your first kiss! :boogie Cheers!


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like you had a fun night, good for you, I wish this happend when I got drunk.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Alcohol is great...it also takes a lot of worries off your mind for a while and relaxes you.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats, alcohol is a good way to relax every once in a while. As has been said, be careful you don't get hooked on it. The experiences can be great, but it can also ruin lives. Drink in moderation.


----------



## pairjuice (Apr 13, 2012)

use the things you achieved when you were drunk as evidence for your confidence.

You have proven to yourself that you can talk to people, you can meet and kiss girls, you can stop worrying about what people think.

All of these things are inside of you already.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome man! Very glad for you! Now tell me... do you think it was all because of the alcohol?


----------



## Diemonte (May 18, 2012)

Good for you, before you know it, you'll be using alcohol to even feel anything at all. I know, I'm there.

You'll be so hard of heart, mean, and just a complete careless ******* in no time! You're well on your way to killing not only your social anxiety, but your very ability to feel anything at all.

You're treading down a slippery slope that ends your social anxiety and starts your dependence.

Take a note from me, though I do not have social anxiety anymore, I have social don't give a **** about anyone syndrome.

Make your choice carefully, also you're a dick for not getting a kiss till after 21, you ***.

I am your future.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah yes I love the title of this thread! And it sounds like you're becoming a real pimp dude... keep it up!!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice man. I love the alcohol too and I have a very high tolerance. Only drink two times a week on the weekend. Idt it helps with said tho unless I get plastered. Getting buzzed just makes me feel warm.


----------



## EZRAT (Jun 17, 2011)

Ha, good stuff. Wait 'til you try MDMA!  Seriously though don't get addicted to either.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea it good, depending on the person. Alcohol doesn't help me at all. Anyway, I hopefully you dont won't use it as your SA treatment to socialize..


----------



## Faso (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback! No, i dont plan on getting drunk every single time i go out. I just realized that i can get a kiss from a girl, im not ugly as **** as i thought, the world doesnt end if a girl says no, but i dont wanna be dependant on it either, it was my first drunk ever and i didnt throw up or **** like that, i remember most of what happened, it was just awesome and made me notice a lot of things about myself that i had hidden because of SA.


----------



## bn4now (Jan 5, 2012)

I agree that alcohol can be a help, but like some people have pointed out, don't over do it.

Things may look and feel better, but if you really want to be truthful about it, things just look DIFFERENT. Hangovers can be bad. And please don't get a DUI like some of us have. Nowdays I might drink beer at home but thats about it.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I feel you about the alcohol. It makes you feel like you're ready for anything. Its good that it gave you a chance to have fun, but don't become like me. The first time you get in a fight or make a complete *** of yourself you'll be looking for a better way


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

I am happy you had a great time. Now you know why they call it liquid courage. Just don't rely on it as a crutch.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya drinking in moderation can be grand, but there's a fine line.

I had my first drink at 16 (legal age here is 18 ), but i've killed a few brain cells since then lol.

I'm currently on my 4th bottle of coors light, yum


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

I heavily depended on alcohol, but now I can feel confident without it. You don't need to get smashed every single time, but over time if you have less and less gradually, you'll be able to approach them with real confidence, not liquid courage, otherwise you'll be dependent on alcohol.


----------



## Glasur (Jun 17, 2012)

Its the worst thing ever.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

congrats my friend. I to like drinking however I rarely do it because I don't like the situations you have to put yourself in to do it. Going to a bar for example.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Man, I have no idea why I still haven't turned to alcohol. Everyone around me who drinks has a way better time with their life than me.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've turned to alcohol in the past to help become more socially acceptable and ease my depression. Over time it did more harm than good. I don't drink anymore and turned to a healthier lifestyle instead which is the best choice I ever made.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Nada said:


> I've turned to alcohol in the past to help become more socially acceptable and ease my depression. Over time it did more harm than good. I don't drink anymore and turned to a healthier lifestyle instead which is the best choice I ever made.


Alcohol's destructive effect on humans with little control is probably the main reason why I've kept away. Still, this boy scout mentality isn't getting me anywhere...


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Consider this:


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

kitterbug said:


> Consider this:


 That just makes me want to drink, just to make sure I never kiss any of them.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Good job dude


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Faso said:


> I cant believe i never got drunk. Since the moment my friends and i arrived at the club i just couldnt stop dancing. I seriously couldnt. I danced for like what, 3-4 hours straight? It was amazing. At one point i remember joining 3 random girls and dancing with them i mean wtf?? How the hell did i do that? But the best was when i approached a girl, like it was nothing, it felt like i always knew how to do it, and i danced with her for about a minute before she said "can i kiss you?". And then i had my first kiss. Ever. That was probably one of the best things i ever felt. We kissed for like 3 minutes or some **** like that and then she had to go. After that i approached no less than 5 other girls. I still cant believe i did all that, it was just amazing, i felt like talking to everybody and i didnt give a **** what others thought, and i had my first kiss! Just amazing.


Nice dude! Sounds like you had fun! You could have actually turned that kiss into a little more fyi.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

kitterbug said:


> Consider this:


HAHHAHAA!!!


----------



## Glasur (Jun 17, 2012)

BloodAndBullets said:


> My life without alcohol would suck pretty bad.


Why?


----------



## winesipides (Jul 10, 2012)

no comment.


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats, sounds like you were the life of the party. Just take it easy, there is a reason why people become addicted to it.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I am an alcoholic. It has caused more distress in my life than panic attacks and anxiety. Be careful


----------



## Mr Bunbury (Jul 13, 2012)

When I had my first drink it felt like I had connected with the human race. My anxiety disappeared; I was confident and charming. Most of all I was comfortable inside my own skin and I loved every moment of it.

Unfortunately over time I began depending on booze to help insulate me from uncomfortable situations and confrontations; to mitigate my anxiety in social situations, and to drive away my personal demons.

And every time I'd get drunk I'd be chasing that first high: the social connection, the ability to move outside myself, the confidence to talk to women. It was never like that again (if it was I'd still be drinking)

That was a while ago. Today I enjoy being around drinkers. Alcohol is definitely a social lubricant and it creates an atmosphere of well being. But it can also turn against you with a speed and an intensity that's frightening.

Just my 2₵


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Not to condone drug use, but if you think that's fun... It follows, gateway drugs and whatnot. It worked for me.


----------



## RollWithIt (Jul 14, 2012)

As much as you've had a great night it's still a curtain to hide behind, it's still very important to find methods for reducing anxiety that help you, don't just rely on alcohol.

Still, well done and CHEERS! :drunk


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Faso said:


> I cant believe i never got drunk. Since the moment my friends and i arrived at the club i just couldnt stop dancing. I seriously couldnt. I danced for like what, 3-4 hours straight? It was amazing. At one point i remember joining 3 random girls and dancing with them i mean wtf?? How the hell did i do that? But the best was when i approached a girl, like it was nothing, it felt like i always knew how to do it, and i danced with her for about a minute before she said "can i kiss you?". And then i had my first kiss. Ever. That was probably one of the best things i ever felt. We kissed for like 3 minutes or some **** like that and then she had to go. After that i approached no less than 5 other girls. I still cant believe i did all that, it was just amazing, i felt like talking to everybody and i didnt give a **** what others thought, and i had my first kiss! Just amazing.


You Sir, has just found a permanent cure for SAD.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No, it's not. I'm all for social drinking, but alcohol can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## Mr Anonymous (Sep 18, 2010)

Mr Bunbury said:


> When I had my first drink it felt like I had connected with the human race. My anxiety disappeared; I was confident and charming. Most of all I was comfortable inside my own skin and I loved every moment of it.
> 
> Unfortunately over time I began depending on booze to help insulate me from uncomfortable situations and confrontations; to mitigate my anxiety in social situations, and to drive away my personal demons.
> 
> ...


I agree, alcohol can make things more fun, but the things I've done when I've had too much have done more damage. It's one thing when you're anxious because of something irrational inside your own mind. It's completely different when you're anxious because of something you actually did.


----------



## JMariano825 (Jul 10, 2012)

Like others said, be careful!! I am now drinking everyday to feel anything. Last night I blacked out and did some ****ed up things. Alcohol is not the cure.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Be careful. It's fun to drink, but it's too easy to drown your sorrows on it.

A few drinks loosens me up a lot as well, but these days I don't like to get too drunk. My mood can easily turn on its head and I'll start feeling twice as depressed as normal - not to mention the sickness and hangovers.

It's a bit of a shame that such a problematic and unhealthy drug is the one that is legal and so popular. There are some drugs that do wonders to self-confidence and have been proven to be safer and healthier, but sadly goverments prefer to keep them illegal and just ignore all the scientific evidence.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Taija said:


> Be careful. It's fun to drink, but it's too easy to drown your sorrows on it.
> 
> A few drinks loosens me up a lot as well, but these days I don't like to get too drunk. My mood can easily turn on its head and I'll start feeling twice as depressed as normal - not to mention the sickness and hangovers.
> 
> It's a bit of a shame that such a problematic and unhealthy drug is the one that is legal and so popular. There are some drugs that do wonders to self-confidence and have been proven to be safer and healthier, but sadly goverments prefer to keep them illegal and just ignore all the scientific evidence.


I take St John's Wort and it works wonders for me. It is over-the-counter and affordable. In fact, $40 lasts me about the whole year.


----------

